# ((The Last Stand))



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I want to start an RP scenario where you and your group of battle-brother space marine squad have finished a part of the mission you where assigned to do when your fleet ship blows up in orbit by a tyranid hive ship, and the nearest fleet ship is in the heat of a space combat area, while one of your members radio's for the ship you can only hope to survive the oncoming hordes of Tyranids as they invade the planet, Note: you are a squad of Elites.
i would like around 4-5 space marine players and maybe a dreadnought.

with your space marines: Name, Age, Some brief history, gender, specialization, armor details, weaponry, and etc.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

L2 run on sentences plox.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

oh a dreadnought
this looks fun I would like to be the dreadnought

Name: Draval Scortinus
Age: 549
Weapons: Assault Cannon and Dreadnought Close Combat Arm with Heavy Flamer
specialization: Demolition (of buildings)
Bio: Draval was a strong warrior when he was recruited into the space marines. He spent many years as a scout and worked hard to become a spare marine. Unfortinatly he was crippled 20 years after getting promoted. He was givin promisson to enter the holy dreadnought armour. He has continued his survice of the Impirium for hundreds of years and is a great warrior.

Hope it good enough


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

thats great man. ok time for what i will be.

Name: Nero Faelon

Age: 124

specialization: Melee Combat

Weapons: Master crafted Power Sword, Bolt Pistol with purity seal on it, frag grenade, krak grenade.

Armor: Mark 7 Armor

Armor detail: Gold Skull on helmet with Laruels, Gold trim on shoulder pads purity seal right shoulder. Gold Aquila on chest with purity seal right side of shest, gothic numeral 4 on left knee, purity seal right side of right upper leg.

basic armor colour scheme of Nero's Chapter: primary - charadon granite, secondary - boltgun metal, trim - chaos black, accessories - adeptus battlegrey.

Bio: Nero Faelon became the captain of his Honor guard when his old captain and mentor was fatally injured. His old captain is now a dreadnought. Nero learned everything he knew about melee combat from him and has surpassed his old captains quality of melee skills. Nero is strong, brave, courageous, But also Stubborn


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm confused/have a few questions about some of this:

If there were needs in system or the area, wouldn't the astartes ship have known? Tyranids create was is known as a shadow in the warp, cutting psykers off from it and making things like warp travel and astropath communication difficult if not impossible. An astartes ship has a navigator for warp travel who would suffer from this and easily be able to forewarn the ship and marines long before the hive/splinter fleet arrived and attacked.

There are multiple ships of the playing chapter in the same sector? Are there more ships, or just the one? If its only the one responding to a different mission, then the two would likely be very far apart with communication easily requiring days of waiting without the shadow making the warp hectic.

What happened to the rest of the company? Are they all dead, and if they are how did this 'squad' manage to survive and make planetfall when the rest did not? How did the captain of the company manage this when he should likely have been on the bridge of his strike cruiser?

Is there an Imperial presence on the planet that the marines can link up with? Is the planet a lifeless rock that either is or is no longer of any use to the tyranids and if so why would the splinter fleet bother with a few marines when it can just move on to planets with biomass?


Maybe a little more on what you want of the squad; like are they all supposed to be members of the same squad (except for the dreadnought of course) or are they different members of different squads that somehow survived/left their brothers to die or something?


Is the player limit including yourself, and is actually 3-4 plus a dreadnought, or is it not including you?



Not meaning to rain on your parade, but it does look like your rushing in with only the very barest of idea's of whats going to happen. I get the point of it being a last stand sort of deal, but do you have any sort of plot/story planned or will it just be a bunch of players fighting back to back vs endless hordes of npc's? To be perfectly honest, thats not much of an RP, thats dawn of war 2 last stand in writing.


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

well it's some what based on dawn of war 2 yes but it's not quite that but sorry if you say i was rushing into it. My bad. Ok thanks for enlightening me though I have taken your questions into consideration and this is what I've come up with for these questions:

okay this is a mission based on the hive fleet leviathan attack on Valedor, there are already a number of some ships in orbit that are engaged in space battle: ( the space battle is Eldar who are angry at you and your fellow space marines for ruining their plans bscause the mission was to go down and protect a small outposts that could prove vital for the war effort and you stop them but they have ships that have engaged yours.) the ships are different ships from different chapters -made up ones real ones- The ship you dropped on that you where mainly communicating to got destroyed. So there are ships that could come get the squad if they survive the space battle. Pretty much one half of the company you had where on the ship when it blew up, the other half is on the planet your on but in different areas. The majority of your squads have been killed off in the battle against the eldar. Note: the space marines that you survive with are not of the same chapters make that up if you wish. The Captain died on the ship while you where being dropped so in the battle for killing the eldar and defendeing the outpost you where dropped at you and your companions where just sort of 'winging it' which is why most of them died. Yes there are other imperial outposts around where other space marines where dropped but you don't know if they survived. As you know valedor was attacked by tyranids. This is not a re-enactment of the invasion but simply a scenario. The space marines are of different chapters that survived from the eldar attack and their other battle brothers from other chapters had died off. another note: i'm pretty sure that the eldar did not attack valedor but again this is just a scenario. 4-5 space marines including me yes. and the dreadnought. This is sort of based on dawn of war 2 last stand if you want to compare it to that but yes this should probably clear this all up. Sorry for not posting this earlier like when i made this thread as you can see i made this thread at around midnight so I was a bit tired and was going to post this after on, but thanks for reminding me darkreever =D. Have some rep! =D


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

i has to join this:-

name:michael snowpaw

age 920

specalisation meele

weaponsower axe with purity seals and storm sheild with heditary marks showing his origins

armour:- mark 6 corvouse artificer armour

armour detail :-a large iron skull circled with a golden lorrel on his right shoulder and a iron halo hangs over his headseveral purity seals adorn his chest and jump pack

bio:stubborn in battle and unwilling to let p on the assult his bravery or stupidity some people think, have saved the lives of countles space marines.His origin lie on an astroid colony orbiting the eye of terror were the people are ofter adept melee fighters by the time they reach adult hood prfect for assult marines. he plaied a crusal role in the defete of Waaaggh gazskull and is still in service to the imperium today


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

thats cool if we can get three more people i can open an action thread for this =D


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok I have to come in again and kinda be a bit of a wet blanket with more to say.



neowarrior51 said:


> okay this is a mission based on the hive fleet leviathan attack on Valedor,


Never heard of it and can't seem to find it, don't knwo if you made it up or not. (But either way that doesn't really matter as far as I'm concerned.)



neowarrior51 said:


> there are already a number of some ships in orbit that are engaged in space battle: ( the space battle is Eldar who are angry at you and your fellow space marines for ruining their plans bscause the mission was to go down and protect a small outposts that could prove vital for the war effort and you stop them but they have ships that have engaged yours.)


If nids were coming to this world, why would the Eldar stick around to fight them? If the 'nids attacking this world helps to prevent something bad from happening to said Eldar's craftworld then thats all that matters to them.

However this kind of sounds exactly like the start of dawn of war; marines mess up the Eldar plans to direct tyranids towards a system and now must deal with them both.



neowarrior51 said:


> the ships are different ships from different chapters -made up ones real ones-


Theres no reason to make up ships that do not exist for marines, they already have access to a battleship class vessel (a battlebarge), a cruiser (strike cruiser), and six different escort sized ships. Several of the escort ships would be needed to transport a company, one strike cruiser to one company, and a barge transports three companies.



neowarrior51 said:


> The ship you dropped on that you where mainly communicating to got destroyed.
> 
> Note: the space marines that you survive with are not of the same chapters make that up if you wish.


So every character is from a different chapter, and they all make it on planet from a ship that got destroyed, the fight in space must be going pretty bad what with seven ships getting destroyed for the marines.



neowarrior51 said:


> So there are ships that could come get the squad if they survive the space battle.


But I thought the point of this was a last stand sort of deal, like the dawn of war mod. Are you saying its not and the players might actually make it out; because then it kind of isn't a last stand.



neowarrior51 said:


> Pretty much one half of the company you had where on the ship when it blew up, the other half is on the planet your on but in different areas. The majority of your squads have been killed off in the battle against the eldar.


With seven playable characters, your honestly trying to say that the battle on this one world has been so fierce that over three hundred marines are already dead, seven ships are destroyed and the remaining halves of each company are also now badly mauled and its only now that they must deal with the tyranids?



neowarrior51 said:


> The Captain died on the ship while you where being dropped so in the battle for killing the eldar and defendeing the outpost you where dropped at you and your companions where just sort of 'winging it' which is why most of them died.


Someone else would be appointed captain, space marines are the most elite fighting force of the Imperium; super soldiers. Pretty sure they can cope with the loss of their captain. (For the most part.)



neowarrior51 said:


> Yes there are other imperial outposts around where other space marines where dropped but you don't know if they survived.


Long range vox communication?



neowarrior51 said:


> As you know valedor was attacked by tyranids.
> 
> This is not a re-enactment of the invasion but simply a scenario.


If this whole thing was made up, planet included, then we wouldn't actually know this. (Can't find anything on the planet either.)

So its pretty much just the one endless fight and not a real story? Sorry but its sounding less and less like an RP to my ears.



neowarrior51 said:


> This is sort of based on dawn of war 2 last stand if you want to compare it to that but yes this should probably clear this all up.


Other than the nitpicking it does, and for the most part it looks like its not sort of based on last stand, it pretty much is last stand. The only difference seems to be everyone is a space marine and you can't pick up power ups.



neowarrior51 said:


> as you can see i made this thread at around midnight


Actually since I'm not you, don't know you personally, don't know where you actually live, I wouldn't know that. It is possible for someone on the different side of the planet to be on Heresy at the same time I am. In fact, I'm sure something like that is the case right now.


pariha, you might want to look into some stuff for marines; 900 is really old for chapters that are not of Blood Angel genestock (and even then its old for them) and marines only recruit between the ages of 12 and 16 (or 17 in the case of a chapter like the Space Wolves) when the body will be most able to take in the changes of becoming a space marine.


Sorry again to throw this stuff at you neowarrior51; I might not agree with the overall idea but it is your RP and I still want to see how it goes (if not partake in it.)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

darkreever you just asked a bunch of questions and didnt really give him any advice, you just told him what he didnt do, not what to change to make the storyline better. Who knows, sometimes an RP with a good starter and no ending are the best, because the story can go anywhere, Neowarrior51 can make the story take a huge turn whenever he wants, because he dosent have a skit planned out.



> Actually since I'm not you, don't know you personally, don't know where you actually live, I wouldn't know that. It is possible for someone on the different side of the planet to be on Heresy at the same time I am. In fact, I'm sure something like that is the case right now.


dont really think you needed to say that.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> darkreever you just asked a bunch of questions and didnt really give him any advice,


Answering the questions I asked can help point things out that can be improved or added in to make things run smoother and help out. You also don't want to be giving advice when you don't know if what you have to say is right or will work. 

You don't give someone advice on how to improve their car without first finding out what they are getting do you?


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

Guy's just chill out.

It's alright like I said before I rather like this because it helps me think and build on structures of things like this and get more expeirience in what makes it work and that can eventually become unique so I will add a bit more.

Question: Never heard of it and can't seem to find it, don't knwo if you made it up or not. (But either way that doesn't really matter as far as I'm concerned.)

Answer: http://www.joachim-adomeit.de/wh40k/spacemap/map.html
this is a star map of 40k at x= 1336, y=1025 is the planet of valedor




Question: The Eldar and your fleet. 

Answer: The reason why for this and i'm sort of making this up as I dont think this planet doesn't have very much fluff written about it but refering back to the map at 
x= 1409, y= 993 is an Eldar world called Tirathain and it could be next in line for the 'nids after they're done with Valedor so basically what the eldar are thinking they are desperately trying to fight off both space marines and 'nids to ensure the protection of the world but they wont be staying for long.

question: space marine ships

Answer: i was not impying that the ships where made up i was refering that statement to the chapters made up or not consisting of those ships. XD sorry if that was confusing.

Question: space battle

answer: yeah the space battle is not going to well for the SM at the moment but that COULD change during the action.

Question: survriving ships

Answer: this could be their last stand and basically is the last stand of the planet for valedor as they know it which is why the title is that, but yes they could get rescued if they play their cards right and the right times aswell. The name also it sorta sounds cool.

question: yes I am saying that but like I said before I reallt don't know what happened on Valedor not much is written about it except for it was involved in the tyranid invasion of leviathan 

http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-76117.html

and this is some info on planets at the bottom of this list is planet valdeor in which it says it is attatcked by hive fleet leviathan. listed in these fourms near the bottom

http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-76117.html

I'm not saying this is what happened. It could have been a possible outcome though. 

question: the captain dies

answer: this happens at a critical time where the 'nids enter and blow up the ship. Another is probably captain by them on another vessel possibly but they don;t know it yet.


question: communication imperial outposts

answer: yes. Long range vox communitaction from a comm outpost there still functional. Only problem is in the Action it MAY remain funcional for a short period of time.


question: simply a scenario


answer: from what is listed above for the planet of valdeor location yet the little description it has and the location of the Eldar world by it. I think I can say that it really isn't a re-enactment and is a possibility scenario.



question: based on dawn of war 2 last stand mod: I think I can admit to say that yes this idea sort of originated from that but i'm puting it in to a more in depth expeirience but not to in depth, some other differences are that there ARE other outposts and there ARE other SM out there aswell, it can also become more in-depth with some reasonable questions.


question: my writing on the first part of the thread


answer: I'm sorry but I really have no retalliation answer for this =P, because I don't know you in person, where you live, what time it is over there, etc. so that's a bit of a question I cant answer. sorry about that. But also I don't think saying that ast bit either was all that neccessary.


But yes I hope that more of this info can help with again clearing some of this up and that ((The Last Stand)) is not really the last stand of them but is the last stand on this planet Valedor as these SM know it.

and yes I can take this to thing to any level but it is also nice to have an understanding of where this is coming from too. I'm not being mean or anything in saying all of this or have any hostilities. I just want to have fun RPing with the awesome community of Heresy Online.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

neowarrior51 said:


> But also I don't think saying that ast bit either was all that neccessary.


Probably not, sometimes people get a bit pissy for little or no apparent reason. Was probably just a common sense thing, not everyone on the internet is from where you are and the like.



neowarrior51 said:


> ((The Last Stand)) is not really the last stand of them but is the last stand on this planet Valedor as these SM know it.


Now that sounds much better, the last stand of the world itself as opposed to the marines fighting.



neowarrior51 said:


> I just want to have fun RPing with the awesome community of Heresy Online.


Fair enough, that is something we should generally aspire for.


Not gonna join in right now, but I may in the next few days.


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

okay it's cool then. Another reason why I like these things to is it gives other people the chance to help to with questions like these now it seems like its alot better. Just hope my style sorta catches on XD. Cheers.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i think ill join

Necasius Scpio
Ranged Combat Master
Age: 244
Necasius' armour has the rites of accuracy inscribed all over it. He takes gentle care in cleaning and repainting his armour too. Mark 5 Armour, knight helmet with improved scaners.
Weaponry: Heavy Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife, Auspex(if its ok to take one).
History: Hailing from the Emperors Hounds chapter, Necasius was sent to help the other marines in there fighting the Tyranids. He is chearful and giving, he would rather die himself then let one of his friends be injured.


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys I would like to join I will try my best I am a bit new. I do also believe this makes me the fifth person to join.



name: Rhetoricus Fang

age 140

specalisation Heavy Support

weapons: Plasma Rifle, Marksman's Honour, Bolt Pistol, Krak Grenade and combat blade

armour: Mk8 "Errant" Pattern

Detail: his armor is decorated with commemorations of previous squad members and his lifeless eyes some how have a distant and far away look upon them. Other than that he is no different.
bio: Hailing from the night watch chapter He is an on of the many unfortunate survivor of a Out Post placed upon a necron tomb world. Other than that he hasn't been deployed anywhere else. He showed a adept skill for weapon maintenance and was to be a tech marine his short studies there gave him the Blessing of the Omnissiah. He is abosulte in following orders and is protective of innocents which some times brings him trouble.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

alright im in.

Name-Lukas Marlbaro
Age-78
Chapter Affiliation- Emporers Blades
Specialization-Assault support
Weapons- Standard, Storm Bolte, and Power Sword
Armor- Modified Power armor
Background- coming from the Emporer's Blades, Lukas's background is heavily obscured. as with the rest of the chapter, he is his own armorer. His chapter's armor is, for the most part, superior to normal power armor. it is larger than normal size, but is denser and made of Armor plating usually reserved for the front armor of Leman Russ Battle Tanks. while undergoing training, he showed exceptional Talent with Flamers. after extreme valor fighting the Heretics on Laird X, he was promoted to colour Seargent for the Command Squad of Captain Panalous.

He was 15 when recruited, and he almost succumbed to Gene-seed Regection. from more information, go to Ordo Malleus Records Section <Censored> <Censored>


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

okay so I got six people one more than the limit but it's cool seems like you guys can all join up I will be opening an action thread.


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Do we still use this thread for OC questions?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, I've been watching the action thread for some time now and this must be said. In action threads there is a minimum post length of four full sentences, says so in here.


To be perfectly honest, I'm reading the action thread and theres barely anything there. Theres next to no direction, next to no detail and description, and almost nothing to do; and thats on top of not following some of the easy rules of this section.


----------



## papercutdan (Oct 28, 2009)

Name-Lance 
Age-30
Chapter- Flesh Tearers
Specialization-Close Colmbat
Weapons- Twin Lightning Claws
Armor-Power armor
Background- Lance is known for his ruthless ways in Close Combat. He can get caught up in close combat. He often devours the bodies of his prey. He has a very calm temper and tends to keep to himself. Lance is a fairly new member but has quickly shown that he is just as capable if not more capable (this is usaly the case) as his older battle brothers


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

OK, maybe I was a bit unclear when I posted earlier today/yesterday. In roleplay threads it is not acceptable for any of you to be tossing in action thread posts with anything less than four full sentences. To ignore/disregard/not do this helps no one and as far as this sub-forum is concerned it is not acceptable post quality.

Some of you did not seem to get the message, that would be both khorneflake and Mitchy. So I'll say it as bluntly and clearly as I can; post to the minimum or not at all. Should some of the players decide to ignore what I say, then they will be the ones responsible for ruining it for everyone and getting the RP closed.


Sorry, but there are some basic and easy rules here in roleplay threads that work to make these things all the better.


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

I will send them Private messages.


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Your words hurt me dark. Not really but I will try to keep up my quota.


----------

